
Ask HN: what unwanted domain names are you sitting on? - stevejalim
While thinking of ever more imaginative ways to punish domain squatters following yet another abandoned hunt for a domain-cum-product name, I finally became aware of the irony that I am sitting on a few decent domain names that I'm not using.<p>Then, I wondered, if one of the parked domains I've come across recently is held just by someone like me, not maliciously or out for profit, but just as a by-product of a non-startup startup, an abandoned weekend hackery project or whatever really.<p>So, rather than set up www.domainnameswap.com (partly because the name is parked ;o) ), how about a thread where we have a rummage down the back of the sofa and throw in any parked domains we'd be willing to give/swap away. If there's a match up, the relevant poster is contactable via their HN profile.<p>[Note: this idea may tank, but it's got to be worth a try. My fingers are being worn shorter with each fruitless domain search]
======
petercooper
I'm sitting on tons, but I've given plenty away over the years too, so I don't
think of myself as malicious. Nearly all are from project ideas I had but then
never followed up on.

ajaxday.com* amonad.com* cocoainside.com* detailedlook.com
javascriptinside.com jotpack.com* jsinside.com pythonflow.com pythoninside.com
railgrinder.com* railsteam.com (currently giving this away)
railswebhosting.com rorhosting.com rubyonrailswebhosting.com richlanguage.com
rollwall.com roted.org* rotes.org* rubyandhow.com rubypedia.com rubyweekly.com
scalainside.com* spacepit.com* startupfreude.com* superyay.com* tipteam.com*
topichub.com*

I don't think I'd be willing to unconditionally give/swap away all of these,
but I'd say for at least half I would (I've put stars next to those). For
example, I consider the Rails Web hosting ones to have value - I just haven't
bothered to do anything with them yet. Some of the others I _am_ "squatting",
in a sense, in order to prevent competitors infringing on my brand.

 _Sorry for the formatting.. too lazy to fix it, but actually realized it
doesn't look too bad as a horizontal list anyways.._

~~~
endlessvoid94
i'd be interested in obtaining topichub from you...

~~~
petercooper
It's yours. E-mail me at [my username]@[my username].co.uk and I'll sort out
the auth code and unlock it for you.

~~~
endlessvoid94
I tried emailing you but got a bounce. [petercooper]@[petercooper].co.uk,
right? (obviously without braces, ha)

~~~
tomerico
It's funny he seemed to try so hard to avoid writing the email directly, and
you did just that.

------
thorax
Has anyone considered changing their parked domains to say:

"This domain is free to anyone who will develop it into something. All that is
required is that they feature a link to my other project/site %s for the first
year."

~~~
adrianwaj
Once the deal was done, they could shaft you. The only thing you could do was
keep ownership and grant technical administration over to the new domain user
for a year. Would they want that?

~~~
stevejalim
_Would they want that?_

Well, if I knew the domain holder personally, fine for them to keep the reins,
but if I didn't, I prob wouldn't/couldn't take the getting-held-to-ransom risk
if things took off. I don't have investors, but I bet people who do would say
the same thing, only more emphatically

~~~
Brushfire
I agree with you, but the amusing thing is that all of these problems could be
solved with a simple contract. Lease with option to buy at set price, or
guarantee to sell unless breached, etc.

Its probably a 1 page contract, even. The real issue is trying to enforce it
if someone defaults on that contract - it could get impossible/expensive if
they are out of the country.

~~~
adrianwaj
You'd need a central provider.

~~~
reidman
Hmm, a domain leasing agent...paying rent for a domain name, kinda like
renting office space. Has this been done already?

------
synnik
Good idea.

Although I've also had luck just emailing the contact for a domain, and
finding they were willing to give it up. Worst case scenario is some squatter
overvalues it and won't sell for a reasonable price. But it is always worth
asking.

I even had one person randomly email me offering $500 for one of my domains. I
didn't reply right away, and two hours later, he upped the offer to $1000. I
had the cash in hand by the end of the day. Easiest money ever.

~~~
jwesley
Yea, I've had the same thing happen to me with a name that I posted on Sedo :)

For what it's worth, owning a domain and not developing it is not "domain
squatting" which is defined by law as "registering, trafficking in, or using a
domain name with bad faith intent to profit from the goodwill of a trademark
belonging to someone else."

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cybersquatting>

There is nothing wrong with owning a domain and not developing it. It's the
same as making a speculative investment, just like in real estate or any other
asset. We all wish we were there in 1990 to scoop up the best names, but just
because we weren't doesn't make the smart people who did unethical.

~~~
graemep
I do not think real estate, or other investments are a good example. They
require paying market value, which means that only those who can genuinely
find mis-pricing can make a consistent profit, and by doing that they improve
market efficiency.

Getting a domain through registrations does not do this, because it requires
only registration not payment. For a better analogy, compare how easy it is
with the requirements of the (US) <a
href="[http://www.archives.gov/education/lessons/homestead-
act/>...](http://www.archives.gov/education/lessons/homestead-act/>Homestead)
Act of 1863</a>. It required improving the land over a five year period and
imposed a size limit. It is easy to imagine what would have happened without
that requirement: a few people would have made vast claims, far beyond what
they could develop.

~~~
thorsview
Probably the best analogy you could make

------
reidman
Got one of those lovely 4-letter domains, though it's a bit gibberish:
zwoz.com

fwiw, if you rotate 'zwoz' 90 degrees clockwise, it says 'NEON'. It could work
pretty well in the hands of an experienced logo designer ;D

Incidentally, this is the domain I was originally going to use for my YC
startup, whose name I eventually changed to 'Veracify':
<http://reidesign.us/misc/veracifyWebsite3-5.png>

~~~
tomerico
You made me tilt my head!

------
stevejalim
I'll go first, hoping that karma is more than an int next to my name:

lancelist.com / lancelist.net / lancelist.co.uk

bookafreelance.com / bookafreelance.co.uk

flatplan.net

zeditorial.com / zeditorial.co.uk

------
anigbrowl
buyitwhen.com

I've had this idea that when you see things you don't want to pay new price
for, you can look them up, enter the price you'd prefer to pay, and get a
notification when a merchant hits that price point - best for technology and
gadgets where the price tends to fall over a predictable curve.

But I've been too lazy to build it out. I'm reconsidering after seeing the
other day it gets 400 monthly uniques just for existing.

~~~
dylanz
Ooo... I actually started something "just" like this, and this domain name is
perfect. Would you part with it?

~~~
dylanz
I'm at [dylans]at[gmail.com]

------
davidw
I have jeejah.net, and would love to develop it into some kind of site for
advanced mobile phone stuff. You'd have had to have read Neil Stephenson's
Anathem to get the reference though.

Speaking of something that would be anathema to many here, if web sites are
going to be 'properties', then why don't they have property taxes based on the
last sale value? That might keep people from squatting - they'd be "forced" to
either develop the site into something that generates revenue, or sell it. In
theory at least... I _don't_ really think it is a good idea, but it's
something to consider.

------
scumola
0spy.com

american-idol-online.com ( has gone through multiple ideas, but none have
taken )

cheaptightwad.com ( was a product sales site based on the pronto.com api )

everythingmicrosoft.com

gconq.com ( was going to be an online game )

hddvdtech.com ( ha ha - gonna let that one expire. )

hotwaterinteractive.com ( meant for steam game development )

imvote.com ( never did anything with it )

rssgoogle.com

txt2sms.com

wiidynamics.com

wiiphysics.com

I have more, but they have some content on them or are partially active. These
are basically my abandoned idea websites. :)

------
redorb
Here are my domains I would let go for any reasonable offer...

AndyApp.cm AndyApps.com AndyDev.com AhayStack.com (think mahalo)
AGoodProblem.com

    
    
        (like having too many sales, not enough inventory)
    

FastRapid.com (dev company?) HelpStopJunkmail.com (info site) LogicRandom.com
( a little logic + random = genius?) MobRally.com - (mobile social networking)
SEOdeft.com

I saw some awesome domains listed here, good luck all finding their own little
domain in the wild world.

------
paulgb
Great idea. I've had these since 2006 for some project ideas that quickly
became obsolete. I didn't want to let them expire and fall into the hands of
squatters, so I kept renewing them. I'm willing to give them up to a good
home.

    
    
      gowiki.net
      swound.com
      thumbnote.com
      thumbwiki.com
    

(edit: one gone, removed. the four above are still up for grabs. Will trade
for a donation to EFF or Wikipedia)

------
racerrick
Or use www.twitter.com/domaintrade. I'll set up a "bot" for it.

~~~
stevejalim
Let me know if you whip up something - it's a nice idea you've put forward

------
Brushfire
I know what you mean. I have dozens and dozens of these names, all really good
names that I like for startup or related projects. I dont want to give them up
becuase, like you, I HATE trying to find new names. I also hate domain
squatters, so they arent filled with BS Ad's either, just a brief message
saying "this was for a project I was or will be working on... if you are
interested, let me know.

My list is too long to post, but you can check it out at
<http://btlventures.com/domains/> . I'm happy to lease/loan these domains to
someone on the cheap who wants to use them for a good project.

~~~
mrtron
I have to ask what thegreatmustachechallenge was.

~~~
Brushfire
We were going to grow mustaches and have people bet on who would keep them the
longest in public (between my friends its not very sociable to have a stash).
All the proceeds were going to go to some charity. I might still do it
someday...

------
sil3ntmac
I've had good luck with godaddy's auctions. They have a good, powerful search
(you can specify tld's and set a max length and blacklist characters), and
their buy-it-now feature allows you to instantly separate inexpensive domains
from domains owned by, er, less rational holders.

For example, the auction for eventjunky.com is ending in 10 minutes, and the
price is $10. not bad. I also saw asdense.com on there the other day for $5
buy it now... I thought that would be a domain squatter's dream, but decided
to pass it up :P

<https://auctions.godaddy.com/trpHome.aspx?t=16>

------
nopassrecover
I've seen some decent ones come up on pool.com actually. For instance
"digitalclassroom.com" was listed recently (no idea how much, would have
looked more if I wasn't concerned with blackboard suing me if I used it).

------
peterbraden
I have bringbacktheblinktag.com

If anyone wants to mount a campaign to bring back the much maligned html tag
then let me know!

~~~
lacker
I was hoping for a pro-blink-tag essay that all blinked using javascript.

------
csbartus
I had two domain names reserved for some projects

nukanon.com extrophos.com

and now they are available for free. I'll tell you their story if you register
them :D

currently I'm reserving only 'local' domain names which are mine forever.
unused are

nucumpar.ro gros.ro

------
pjdavis
I bought alcoholicsunanimo.us awhile back as an idea for a service to prevent
drinking problems. You know you have a drinking problem if you drink alone, so
you can send a txt to alcoholicsunanimo.us and let everyone know you want to
drink, and need someone to drink with, and voilà! drinking problem solved.

------
abyssknight
There are a few I am sitting on for lack of motivation:

    
    
      meetthedress.com
      hackmyjob.com
      fragtweet.com / tweetfrag.com (Has an app on it, needs more work though.)

------
jfarmer
I was going to create a site that made fun of the fact that John McCain looked
like Saul Tigh, so I have a bunch of domains like: saultigh2008, tigh2008,
electsaul, etc.

~~~
forgotmypasswd
I have "wow! A looks like B, haha" problem alot. Thankfully I dont ever buy
domain names though.

------
jorgem
Now you know why 78 million COM names are taken. A few here, and a few there.
Most doing nothing. I posted an analysis with list of available one-word
domains that are left recently: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=480858>

------
ajb
linux-inside.com.

I was looking round for a new computer to run linux on. There are lots of
little companies that will sell you a computer with linux preinstalled, but
they mainly have short product lines, so you have to check out loads of
websites. With windows, there are companies which will put together the
computer you want set it up for you.

I thought it would be a good idea if there was one place where all the small
linux companies could list their product lines so they would be easier to
find. Then the experience of buying a computer for linux would be closer to
buying one for windows.

It became less urgent for me because I bought a computer :-) Anyone wants to
execute on the idea, I'll give you the domain. Someone else has
linuxinside.com, BTW.

------
thorax
If you're really bored with a domain and don't want to squat it, you could
turn one of your short domains into a URL shrinker, we just opened up hosting
for that yesterday:

<http://tinyarro.ws/info/custom/>

------
tialys
I've been holding on to 'isby.us' for a rainy day. Back when I bought it I had
aspirations of a sort of hybrid Video/Audio/Blog news center of average
people. I never really got far with it though, and now I'm not sure what to do
with it.

------
poppysan
Heres mine...

atomurl.com kidamigo.com salonsidekick.com mamascuisine.com mydaycarecam.com
360faith.com 3layouts.com addonator.com loftwire.com mobilemixtour.com
mytaintedlove.com theadviceshow.com widgeweb.com

I want to finish all of my ideas, but I don't have the time :(

------
thorsview
Funny you should start this post because I have been on a mission to try to
raise some cash for these domains just the last couple days:

ListLocal.com

CheapSwap.com

WildOnCampus.com

SaleMetrics.com

~~~
dylanz
I have something I could use for ListLocal.com. If you're willing to part with
it, I'm at: [dylans]at[gmail.com]

------
abrown28
I have xpcom.org I can't remember what I was going to do with it.

~~~
abrown28
I also have FREDHEADSUSA.COM FREDHEADSUSA.ORG

but Fred dropped out of the primaries :)

------
Keyframe
dcrowd.com - I had the idea to make a portal type of site for D programming
language, maybe even expand it from the start to Development Crowd - hence d
crowd being ambiguous. I even made a logo that I am satisfied with
<http://www.dcrowd.com/t_logo/dcrowd_logo_table.png>

hmm maybe I'll make it, who knows. I have another project going on right now
that takes a lot of time, so maybe after that.

------
schlichtm
Kill30.com Freetvee.com iPhonization.com LaughYouLose.com IfMomAsks.com
140date.com 140me.com

------
jneal
I have a had many domains over the years that I decided to just let go of by
not renewing, and then watched someone take them and do nothing with it. It's
aggravating because now I have the ability to make these sites and can't
because someone has had the domain for 6 years and never once updated it!

Currently, the only domain I'm really sitting on is:

www.hackershabitat.com

Currently infested by 4789 bots, and hasn't been touched in over a year. I
just don't know what to do with it.

------
RickFromSA
ElkHider.com (say that out loud) MoreInterviews.com BlueTu.be BlogTu.be
BitsOfHope.com MessageRecord.com ModernError.com Overclass.org AreaMates.com

------
dthakur
hogornot.com

~~~
run4yourlives
Why are you sitting on that? That website would take about 15 hours to build
and will most likely earn you more than a few bucks for doing nothing.

~~~
dthakur
If someone finds their way back to this thread, I did end up writing the site.

Granted it took me a more than the 15 hours (more like a part-time week) but
the result is up: <http://hogornot.com>

Is was good to pick up django, jquery etc. It has little content right now but
anyway -- it's up!

~~~
karanbhangui
Hah, nice job :)

Keep us updated on the ad revenue numbers :P

------
chops
Very awesome idea. It's super cool seeing so many folks trading, selling, and
even _giving away_ domains to other hackers looking to start a project.

Myself, I've only ever owned domains for intended projects and when it became
clear that a project wasn't getting developed ever, I'd simply let the domain
die for someone else to hopefully get it and make a project out of it.

------
knightinblue
why not try portmanteus like tradomains.com? (trade + domains)

its available

EDIT: I could have bought it, but I figured steve could use it, so what say
everyone give it at least an hour for steve to buy it before someone snaps it
up?

~~~
stevejalim
I was being a bit tongue in cheek re registering domainnameswap.com.

But as for the domain/name I do need, I've been trying all kinds of mashing
together, while being constrained by the agreed critera (number of syllables,
etc). No joy. Yet.

[EDIT: thanks for the thought, tho, knightinblue]

------
johns
servingsizes.com - I'd like to sell it, but I'd give it away under the right
circumstances. I always imagined being able to go to that site and compare the
nutrition facts of consumer products.

------
rrival
Have 182 - dropped the list on pastebin:

<http://pastebin.com/m1742e685>

Hit me up if you're interested.

~~~
mdolon
Renewing that many domain names must suck =(

~~~
rrival
that's only about 1/2 of what I have, too ;)

------
prawn
Most of mine are .com.au or .net.au (e.g., body.net.au, industry.net.au,
rating.com.au, lends.com.au, knows.com.au, etc), but I have three .coms I have
never got around to using:

twitcorps.com Plan was for a register of businesses using Twitter, categorised
by how they were using it and how well they were using it. It would be a way
for newcomers to get ideas on how their businesses could give it a crack.

topictwits.com The idea was basically wefollow.com, but then that got released
and so I forgot about it.

popslide.com First idea was for people to email a bunch of photos and get back
a URL pointing to a quick, thumbnailed gallery. Like what Posterous does, but
for one-offs. Second idea was for something similar, but you'd email a
sequence of statements and you'd get back a URL pointing to an animated Flash
presentation (a la Powerpoint) that you could tweak and style later.

------
there
8t.org

lowerca.se

~~~
jncraton
How long have you been holding on to that first one?

~~~
there
since at least 2003. i ran a site at 1.8t.org for a number of years but now
i'm just hanging on to it because it's a 2-letter domain.

~~~
kls
you could do a retro 80's (music, memorabilia, whatever) site with that one.

------
jonursenbach
baddeveloper.org

coderepo.net

manphp.com

tweetbkp.com \- was going to be a twitter backup mechanism, but then i started
working with the twitter api and quickly gave up that idea.

------
odvious
It appears there may actually be enough interest here if you did set up a site
:)

------
utefan001
bottomcoder.com

~~~
stevejalim
:)

------
htsh
obamanutpunch.com

poofilter.com

lawgician.com

~~~
oldgregg
i would love to hear your monetization strategy. :)

~~~
htsh
mostly shits and giggles. the combinations of domains <$10 & alcohol has led
to unintentional squatting of some sort for me the better part of 10 years..

lawgician was going to be a digg/reddit type of thing for legal news -- i
don't think its gonna happen soon as doing this right would involve more time
than I can give right now.

poofilter originally was intended to filter political news and somehow assess
the bias level of the source from left to right, blue to red. someone else did
this recently but I forget the name.

obamanutpunch was going to be a simple lolcat-type site of photoshopped photos
of president obama punching people in the nuts (see chuck norris here
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/hitesh/3254005822/>). Later, I found out that
there were actually 2 definitions in urban dictionary for the term
([http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Obama%20Nut%2...](http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Obama%20Nut%20Punch))

~~~
adrianwaj
You could have an automated site extracting whitehouse photos from here:
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/whitehouse> and allow users to customize.

edit: "The photograph may not be manipulated in any way or used in materials,
advertisements, products, or promotions that in any way suggest approval or
endorsement of the President, the First Family, or the White House."

maybe not.

~~~
randallsquared
That's what hosting in The Netherlands is for.

~~~
SkyMarshal
Bad idea. Since Obama's not only a Muslim but the second coming of the prophet
Abraham, peace be upon him, he'll murder anyone who blasphemes his picture.

------
mildavw
I recently abandoned a gift registry related app that accommodated custom
subdomains ala basecamp:

giftofile.com

presentsfor.us

knotlist.com

giftquake.com

registrylist.info

showerlist.com

wishalistic.com

myregistryspace.com

------
mdolon
aggregatedesign.com

buyjives.com

campusai.com

djangobits.com

everyday(desi|arab|latino).com

gamefav.com

gradschoolrejects.com

instantgolfclap.com

joblike.com

linktard.com

nfektus.com

ngamr.com

sofound.com

startmyself.com

startupyours.com

Believe it or not, I had ideas for all of these domains. May resurrect a
couple when I get some free time..

~~~
forgotmypasswd
instantgolfclap! do it now! then when you are done, go here
<http://instantgolfclap.com>

~~~
mdolon
I wanted to but I couldn't find a decent golf clap audio clip and was too lazy
to record one myself. <http://sadtrombone.com/>

------
yummyfajitas
flagsfororphans.com/org

I'll happily give it away to anyone who wants to use it for a transparent
government initiative. (For those who don't get the reference, see the "Krusty
for Congress" simpsons episode.)

~~~
soult
Here's the Wikipedia article for that episode:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mr._Spritz_Goes_to_Washington>

------
patf
yougottabeshittin.me digdiary.com and for when Firefox jumps the shark

forgetfirefox.com

~~~
icefox
:D Can you have it point to arora-browser.org?

------
tripngroove
fuckaneers.com

------
IsaacSchlueter
internetcultureawesome.com This was intended to be a place where I could share
things that are awesome on the internet that my less technical people could
follow. But I never got around to doing anything with it, and it's been 8
months now.

jsvampires.com Its cousin, jsvampire.com (without the s), is a domain I use as
a test site for a few things, but not sure why I bothered to register the
plural.

foos-hack.com (currently just a placeholder, never had any great ideas for
this one.)

authentipede.com

~~~
dflock
I quite like authentipede for some reason. Not sure why or what you'd do with
it though.

------
jobenjo
Not sure we'd trade these, but here they are:

quippo.com

helpcloud.com

------
ajaypopat
grabkindle.com

An affiliate experiment. I actually sold a Kindle and made $36!

------
mikecuesta
awesomeopossum.com

~~~
forgotmypasswd
i bet people would forget that middle o all the time.

------
randrews
newe.st boxed.in

Open to selling them or trading them: randrews@geekfu.org

------
themetalface
Wirefriend.com

Designtheuniverse.com

Pouqe.com

Xanama.com

Badbeatlounge.com / those of you who play poker will get this one...

~~~
adrianwaj
Xanama would make a good software code name.. longhorn etc

------
tonetheman
youapedia.com - with the thought that it would be nice to have a wiki entry on
yourself. everyone loves to talk about themself. :)

~~~
stevejohnson
What's stopping you from just setting up a wiki on it then?

------
imp
quicklibs.com

datafeel.com

~~~
adrianwaj
I like datafeel - it's generic but can be applied to many situations

~~~
jyothi
Yep. Even quicklibs is fantastic.

------
jpbutler
advertiserblogs.com

daddybloggers.com

docfu.com

friendlywebhelp.com

grawgo.com

greendevelopmentblog.com

informationoperatingsystem.com

kill5minutes.com

localsearchzone.com

misternewhomeowner.com

msnewhomeowner.com

nooler.com

outinpaperback.com

papercompanion.com

serendipityrow.com

thenewsfindsyou.com

thewebworksforyou.com

workingblogs.com

~~~
jpbutler
I have this horrible habit of grabbing domains for every idea I think of for
longer than two minutes.

It adds up after a while.

~~~
adrianwaj
What did you have in mind for serendipityrow.com? Good band name, after Led
Zeppelin.

~~~
jpbutler
It was going to be an offshoot of my main product (Serendeputy, a personalized
news application currently in private beta).

Serendepity Row was going to be an extract of interesting, erudite articles
that surfaced from the aggregate usage of the site. I'd put out two or three
posts a day highlighting really interesting pieces. I was going to model it
somewhat on Arts & Letters Daily -- <http://www.aldaily.com/>

Kill5Minutes was going to be the same idea, but for more low-brow stuff.

~~~
adrianwaj
Spotplex when it was around tracked and displayed articles by popularity.
Blogs and sites had a SP javascript code that sent back page views.

------
tricky
menfacingdivorce.com

menseekingdivorce.com

womenfacingdivorce.com

womenseekingdivorce.com

(We were going to call our cheesy 90's cover band "men facing divorce" I got a
little register-happy.)

------
ScottWhigham
I have tons of video-related and training related domains. If anyone's
interested, pop me a line at my.name@g[mail.com

------
Titanous
diskoverflow.com fxwsw.com hackedipod.com * hackediphone.com *

* Was planning on developing these into some sort of information portal.

------
twism
nerdsdoitrarely.com

------
trickjarrett
tweatir.com

tweetcore.com/net/org/mobi/info (have a half developed twitter app to go with
it if someone wants to buy and take over)

dormvoice.com

hub9.com/org/net/mobi/info

bsgfan.com

unusuallysized.com

------
zackola
ajarr.com eatingmaps.com icanhasrock.com lifeninja.com regfx.com
shitonfire.com verymeta.com sudobangbang.com

------
odvious
isolobal.com manwench.com odvious.com twickster.com

I had ideas for all, just hit me up if you want to hear any of it :)

~~~
krav
I'd be scared to hear your idea for manwench.com

~~~
odvious
That was a combination joke/my attempt to bring back the word wench.

What can I say? I like the word itself, we just need to find a new meaning or
someone get rid of the implications of the word.

------
cmos
pornrequest.com

~~~
justinchen
would that be like cha cha where you ask the website to find you something in
particular? ;)

------
zzzmarcus
tumblelogs.com

debatist.com

influencetree.com

listlearn.com

skatetrends.com

vacationite.com

weshould.com

I also have tumblelog.com which could definitely be put to better use.

~~~
hapless
weshould.com is a pretty promising name. I'd squat that for decades,
considering but never implementing the many possibilities.

~~~
Torn
HN so needs a +1 funny mod ;)

------
twoz
coredumpster.com onebigcatch.com matchisle.com

~~~
wvenable
coredumpster.com seems like the perfect domain for a parody of stackoverflow.

~~~
stewiecat
Or a UNIX-only version of serverfault

------
lleger
Great idea Steve.

~~~
jodrellblank
greatideasteve.com is available...

------
baseonmars
what3va.co.uk (i don't know what i was thinking, but someone might have a
use).

------
huwshimi
If you have a domain with something to do with giving recommendations
(sharing/favourites/popular), even loosely related (or even so far removed it
works) then let me know. I've been struggling with this one.

~~~
secos
I have betterized.com and relevnt.com ... not sure what type of
recommendations you are looking for, but these could work for the right ones

------
sundeep
letsdrive.us -> for a carpool solution

neighbourly.org -> for a craigslist+maps mashup.

~~~
dylanz
Interested in neighbourly.org: [dylans]at[gmail.com]

------
flooha
foreverlist.com nuncatarde.com

I have plans for both domains, but they're on the back-burner.

------
antiismist
idoh.net

idoh.org

andperse.com

ballerinc.com

openappled.com

vimpressive.com

wikkey.com

They all have some idea for a site behind them, just haven't gotten around to
it.

~~~
herdrick
Are you crazy, man? You've got to keep idoh.org .

~~~
antiismist
I'd consider giving it up / a trade for a worthy cause. I like having the
trifecta, but what would I put there that I wouldn't put on idoh.com instead?

------
jperras
lifetagg.com

evrware.com

merberati.com

nerderat.us

yasurl.com

I must confess that I registered all of these domains while intoxicated.

[edit: spacing]

~~~
sundeep
I'd be interested in lifetagg.com if you dont see a use for it anymore ...

[sundeep@ymail.com]

------
timdorr
bowbefore.us

blastcapacity.org

write2left.com

themeupdate.com

I'm letting them all expire this year at some point.

~~~
stevejohnson
bowbefore.us sounds really appealing to me, but I'll need to come up with a
concept before I offer to take it off your hands.

~~~
run4yourlives
a 4chan competitor, obviously.

------
vitovito
Good idea, I've been letting domains expire all year long.

amateurhour.org just expired, but I could renew it if someone wanted it.

trrd.org, trrrd.com/org, nichekitsch.com, enoughnow.org and w9gfo/0.org are
the only ones left, I think.

------
EGF
SearchBuzz.com

~~~
wmeredith
Oh wow, I'd love to snag this if I could. I've got a project in dev with this
written all over it.

~~~
EGF
replied via your contact form on your blog

------
jgilliam
climatecancer.* yesweare.org/us question4.org & questionfor.org

------
pclark
I have waypub.com - wish I could think of a project for it.

~~~
stevejalim
iPhone/mobile app charting countryside pubs along interesting walking routes?

------
brianlash
pixaruniversity.com

pittsburghfounders.com

snappyresume.com

careersauce.com

colonytech.com

allthebigstuff.com

findoozle.com

getfounding.com

fleetheshame.com

newmediamonthly.com

webkeynote.com

thetippingblog.com

~~~
rokhayakebe
Would you give away/sell snappyresume?

~~~
brianlash
Sure. I'd sell or negotiate a fair trade. Shoot me an email:

brianklash at gmail dot com

------
covercash
failfund.com/org/net corrupt.me

------
matrix
karmr.com (and karmr.net)

Left over from a project. I have been thinking about selling it, but I'd
consider swapping it for another pronounceable 5 or 6 letter name.

------
profgubler
existornot.com beforeyouspit.com spitforhumanity.com

------
tbeseda
ishillarypresidentyet.com

~~~
brk
I imagine this is just a static HTML page with a big "No"...

------
mariorz
buxomwenches.com

------
eli
govevents.org

mobpoint.com & mobpt.com

~~~
karanbhangui
Hey, I'd be interested in both of these for a little project of mine. Please
email me at karan.bhangui@gmail.com if you're interested in selling :)

------
ironkeith
stupidsiteforjerks.com: I thought it would be funny if you could upload
pictures of people and let them know you think they're a jerk. It would also
be funny (to me...) to sell merchandise from "The Jerk Store".

That this is the best start-up idea I've ever had would explain my current day
job...

~~~
ironkeith
I also have: 10000spoons.com autobooked.com itsbeendays.com slantless.com

------
4ensic
Idork.com

YourGodIsDead.com

BinaryShit.com

Reordertone.com

Worldwideshit.com

NSATT.net

ShiTv.com

You can probably tell that my weekend projects may involve alcohol.

------
ihartley
animedubzone.com

bitsboltsandvolts.com

bitsboltsnvolts.com

bitsboltsvolts.com

cashnik.com

deletetheinternet.com

dunbarsdungeon.com

finihd.com

graphle.net

graphle.org

hotelfreehd.com

maperate.com

phinihd.com

proclamate.com

pussyandguns.com

sandiegomarquee.com

schrodingershotbox.com

sdmarquee.com

seekaview.com

streamwhat.com

~~~
htsh
"pussyandguns.com" -- photos of cats and guns?

~~~
stevejalim
so we'd be talking lolfrags?

 _apologises_

------
sandis
tweetby.com

mabify.com

nakedfile.com

stormset.com

------
k0mplex
adstreet.net

alwayscontact.com

ballerscholar.com

bccmark.com

betterword.net

cardcurrent.com

mbawall.com

picturethenews.com/.net/.org

recofriend.com

~~~
huwshimi
Hi, I may be interested in recofriend.com I have emailed the address in the
whois, but let me know if you don't get it.

~~~
k0mplex
I didn't get it. What's your email address? I will send you a note.

------
kyro
groopvine.com

phreshy.com

------
spencerfry
uncover(dot)com (Yes, there's a website there, but I've recently been trying
to sell the domain.)

~~~
huwshimi
I may be interested in this domain.

~~~
spencerfry
Sure. Email me at email (at) spencerfry (dot) com.

------
christonog
fortunecookienotes.com w-note.com addresstree.com & addresstree.net

Would be will to trade for some of these.

~~~
christonog
Bleh, just read my comment from before. It's "would be _willing_ to trade."
Love typos.

------
hrabago
I've been holding on to irtue.com/irtue.net. It's supposed to mean "I refuse
to use Evite".

~~~
ironkeith
I assumed it was going to be a v.irture.com

------
endlessvoid94
hookahhacking.com

------
Alex3917
eskimokissing.com

~~~
quizbiz
what led to that? j/w

~~~
Alex3917
It's a common English phrase that means to rub noses.

------
paraschopra
agribizconsulting.com supplylifeline.com precimark.com
predictivewebanalytics.com

------
brent
1.0e100.com

------
fizx
g.iraffe.com

launchingthefuture.com

mailmetext.com

understands.me

~~~
BenS
i really like g.iraffe. could i get in touch about maybe trading or buying?

~~~
fizx
kyle.c.maxwell at mail<->g.com

------
agotterer
mixit.fm

vidcharts.com

kirbygamereview.com

newsrotica.com

~~~
jonursenbach
How much for mixit.fm?

------
Harkins
kcombinator.com

~~~
paulgb
To save other curious people the inevitable lookup:

Kxy → x

------
btwelch
blogwalking.com

------
ivankirigin
seedsea.com millipaid.com

------
uggedal
redflavor.com

~~~
forsaken
Should start a complimentary dev shop for <http://blueflavor.com/>

------
adrianwaj
b a c k s c a m . c o m

~~~
adrianwaj
my idea was for plugin that redirects ecommerce and affiliate-able
purchase/product web page links through a hub-site and inserts the site's
affiliate id, tracks any original affiliate for record-keeping, collects a
commission through having service accounts at each affiliate site (amazon,
ebay, etc) and pays the USER a kick-back for their purchase with the site via
collecting the commission on their behalf.

Realized they'd be many hurdles and technicalities, but could make a lot of
money, perhaps.

------
aguynamedben
discoengine.com

Anybody wanna build a discovery/recommendation engine with me?

~~~
stevejalim
If it has a mirrorball, I might be interested :o)

------
aneesh
perfectlygoodideas.com

------
yeabuddy
codeshout.com nerdi.us

------
gscott
userlinks.com askshare.com gallery508.com sharedlist.com

------
mutoxen
mutoxen.com

------
brm
grawked.com net org

smartisan.com

goodfromgoods.com

creatorial(s).com

brokerageview.com

finefreight.com

letsbreakit.com

------
robertk
biggestjerkever.com

------
ericwaller
seebulletin.com stealyourradio.com stolenradio.com

------
ttrashh
eatingwords.com papersubmit.com (never finished it...anyone with drupal
experience who wants to finish let me know) weheartthings.com

------
Ammar
www.tagademix.com

www.shoutreel.com

www.shoutreal.com

www.salarypond.com

www.streetbulletin.com

www.h8up.com

------
tonyvt2005
laterwaiter.com

eatseekr.com

hollapalooza.com

meetastartup.com

shoutsignal.com

turingcomplete.org

waxsoft.com

izeezy.com

onedollartuition.org

------
acgourley
meetyu.com

tastycomics.com

scenapse.com

flipmojo.com

------
cmalpeli
mvent.com

backtours.com

STARALIKE.COM

fourpawsclub.com

credit-planet.com

ereader-review.com

netbookreviewsonline.com

etc...

------
jwb119
falsifi.com

mktpost.com

lidly.com

ride-radar.com

------
hellweaver666
adz4.com

realityinvasion.com

rentacal.com (had an idea I never finished)

iwearyourtshirt.com (blatent cybersquatting)

stolenfocus.com (ex photoblog)

weightmonkey.com (half arsed attempt)

swearalot.com (stupid site)

fuelsaving-guide.com (ebook?)

droitwich.me (my local town)

------
jbyers
whereim.com

Geo-located IM service?

~~~
karanbhangui
Hey, this is great. I think it'd work for my mobile project. Would you be kind
enough to email me your asking price or contact info to
karan.bhangui@gmail.com

------
andrewljohnson
darnnews.com, greathive.com, thegreathive.com

------
ComputerGuru
theconundrum.com

------
tarmac
rylor(dot)com

tobeg(dot)com

dyles(dot)com

5 letter domain names are hard to come by nowadays...

------
paulbaumgart

      RivetingGames.com
      DatesFor.Us

------
nfriedly
screwbeingsingle.com - entirely unused

misticflame.com - used occasionally, would be willing to part with.

------
bbsabelli
shitcode.com

------
antirez
faqbotic.com

------
reech
visualpolls.com

workdout.com

vegancuisines.com

ambyant.com

bustedhype.com

citizensagainstgovernment.com (haha don't ask)

------
TTDaVeTT
chattero.us

------
poutine
geekmail.com linkedlife.com

------
sanswork
basicsofmoney.com

codetutorials.com

fromlastnight.com

rentify.com

thesitemart.com

bfmv.com

------
joshsharp
cliiq.com

bloggergigs.com

coursebuild.com

tweetask.com

timesharp.net

------
timae
shreddedtweet.com

middlemaps.com

mynance.com

------
Jangus
blendify.com

roundscore.com

~~~
Jangus
Oh yeah.

Textada.com (Auto-reply business text messaging service - never started)

------
wmiller
sniggr.com

dontgodigital.com

------
icey
bets-for.us

bets4.us

betsfor.us

gambool.net

kungfugrep.com

linktacular.com

linktacular.net

phoenixfringe.com

sublunaris.com

tripgather.com

tripgather.net

------
TeHCrAzY
smoulderinghotgoats.com

------
willb
shadowgovernment.org

~~~
kngspook
Is this one still available? If so, toss me a mail at my username at gmail?

------
secos
usermob.com twooty.com carmindr.com fixingstupid.com

------
sahaj
savethedot{dot}com

------
JustinM
sonecessary.com

------
ca98am79
simplescoreboard.com cvoy.com 0k1.org

------
phoghawk
studystud.com

------
dazzla
spamlies.com

------
eatenbyagrue
cloudsdk.com

------
kentf
wetally.com

------
FreeRadical
twitterstores.com

------
Ras_
resumelottery.com

------
adatta02
beerstobone.com

------
bint
<http://bit.ly/kOEwx>

~~~
adrianwaj
V good URL shortener domain for Google.

edit: why remove gu.gl?

------
zackattack
groupdraw.com

halfmeet.com

newofferz.com

urlcomments.com

------
thejefe711
cleverhub.com

crowdhub.com

twijj.com

------
thejefe711
shopperfeed.com

------
Locke1689
google.com

